# Iowa



## ericflowers (Feb 26, 2017)

Me and a buddy that lives in Oklahoma will be pulling our fourth priority point this year for our Iowa archery tag.  We are looking for a small farm to bowhunt this season for a week most likely for me(3 yr old twins), but maybe a chance for another week if tag isn't filled.  We aren't crazy about going with an outfitter, unless that becomes last resort.  We would like to be able to bring a camper, and access with a side by side, for hanging stands and recovering game.  We would even consider a split lease with another group that may be pulling their gun tags this year.  Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## ericflowers (Apr 2, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Brooks6 (May 15, 2017)

If you decide to go with an outfitter call Paul Fountain, he is the best out there. Let's you do your thing on his great ground! Well worth the $!


----------

